# Lift/Eat/Sleep/Focus/Improve - My log



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Afternoon

I've not posted here before but wanted somewhere to share my training journal, get advice and possibly learn enough to offer advice along the way.

I've trained on and off for a couple of years but never more than a few months at a time. Football, injury and 'youth' got in the way. Now I'm looking to knuckle down and make the gym my main focus (outside of the 9-5 of course). I'm 204lbs, 6'2 ish and have lost 10lbs in the last 4 weeks running an IF diet. Holiday is 4 weeks off and I'll concentrate on building lean mass on my return.

I'll start with this mornings session, fancied trying a heavier session and reducing reps.

Chest and triceps...

Flat DB Bench - [email protected]'s, [email protected]'s and [email protected]'s

Dips - [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected]

Inc Bar Bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ss CGB (fat gripz) - [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected]

Ss Tricep overheads - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Pec dec - drop set [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Legs from the weekend -

Leg Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ham Curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Leg Extensions - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Calf Raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

First leg session in 6 months so felt good.


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Back and Biceps today -

Had to move deads down the order as the rack was taken..

Chins - [email protected]+10kg, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

One Arm Row - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

EZ curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Deads - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] no straps as needed them for the bar, grip went a bit.

Seated row - Drop set [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Lying cable curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Today's shoulders and traps session...

Mil Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

SS Face Pulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected]

SS Upright cable rows - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected]

SS Side raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

SS Front raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Shrugs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Raced through it today but another decent session on sub maintenance calories


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Legs day again today...

Leg press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ham curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Leg Ext - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated calf raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Felt good, still have a sore hip flexor (well in that area) but just tried to massage it between sets.

Down to 203lbs today too so 3lbs off my 200lb goal before holiday.


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Legs day again has proved to be a high calorie day. The weekly KFC has been consumed.


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Day off today. Watching the 48kg women's weightlifting comp...looking back over my stats with much improvement required!


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Afternoon all

I hope everyone's enjoying the Olympics.

Chest and Tricep day...

Decline bar bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Dips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Incline DB bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Rope skulls (on bench) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cable Flies (Standing) - [email protected], [email protected], drop set [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Trying to hit heavier weights and rest for 10 secs before picking up another rep in the set...hence the +1's in the routine. Only using this for the main lift per session and keeping it to compounds. Anyone else try this at all? Worth a crack.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello mate, thought I'd better pop in


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hello mate, thought I'd better pop in


Indeed. You need to make sure I'm not adding a few KG's here and there


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dyls13 said:


> Indeed. You need to make sure I'm not adding a few KG's here and there


Haha too right! Good to get a journal up and running though mate now progress ia much easier to monitor and hopefully people can chip in with advice etc


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha too right! Good to get a journal up and running though mate now progress ia much easier to monitor and hopefully people can chip in with advice etc


Yes indeed. If anyone is checking in to have a look and has any thoughts etc then would be good to hear from them.


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Back and Biceps today...

Deads - [email protected], [email protected],[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Chins (BW+) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

DB Rows - [email protected],[email protected], [email protected]

Seated Row - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Pull down's - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Couldn't get legs going on deads but good to get through another session.


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll be using and ECA stack starting tomorrow for 3 weeks as below...

E - 30mg

C - 200mg

A - 81mg

Will take twice daily at 5:45am and 4pm.

Anyone have any thoughts on tips etc?


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Had a bicep and abs session today as missed out yesterday when doing back due to time.

Started ECA today, no effects thus far and 2nd dose will come this afternoon.

Feel free to check in at some point with any thoughts or comments.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi mate!!

Double the E and C that'll perk you up 

Good work on the session, must be hard training with the disabled kid


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Hi mate!!
> 
> Double the E and C that'll perk you up
> 
> Good work on the session, must be hard training with the disabled kid


Afternoon

Cheers for joining in. I'm not the worlds best sleeper so I'll look at changing the dose later in the week and appreciate the tip.

To call him 'retarded' would be unfair...although true


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dyls13 said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Cheers for joining in. I'm not the worlds best sleeper so I'll look at changing the dose later in the week and appreciate the tip.
> 
> To call him 'retarded' would be unfair...although true


We all know Ben is special


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dodgy night's sleep...could be ECA but to be fair I don't sleep that well anyway.

Good session though, certainly felt a 'rush' this morning...

Shoulders -

Mil press - [email protected], [email protected] (wanted to see what it felt like), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

SS Side raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

SS Front raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Shrugs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected], drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

SS Face pulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

SS One arm cable rows - [email protected], [email protected], 8'15kg

Reverse cable flies - [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] tried to keep arms straight but was tough at this stage


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

2nd day of ECA, really gave me lift this morning and seems to be working again this afternoon. So far so good.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dyls13 said:


> 2nd day of ECA, really gave me lift this morning and seems to be working again this afternoon. So far so good.


Good to hear mate!


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Good to hear mate!


Cheers. Have you used an ECA stack before? How's your training going?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

All looks well mate , well follow but from the look of your workouts i.d say i.ll end up asking more questions then i can answer lol

What kind of diet are you following? Natty?


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> All looks well mate , well follow but from the look of your workouts i.d say i.ll end up asking more questions then i can answer lol
> 
> What kind of diet are you following? Natty?


Cheers. I benefit a lot from having a training partner who helps with training ideas etc.

I'm natty and running a cut which has consisted of lean gains (16 hour fasting period with 3 meals between 1pm and 9pm). I keep carbs under control (50g-100g) and add in fats for energy. I've just started an eca stack as stalled last week after losing 10lbs in 5 weeks. Will start bulking in September.

How's your training going? I'll check your thread later too.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dyls13 said:


> Cheers. I benefit a lot from having a training partner who helps with training ideas etc.
> 
> I'm natty and running a cut which has consisted of lean gains (16 hour fasting period with 3 meals between 1pm and 9pm). I keep carbs under control (50g-100g) and add in fats for energy. I've just started an eca stack as stalled last week after losing 10lbs in 5 weeks. Will start bulking in September.
> 
> How's your training going? I'll check your thread later too.


I.d love to be training with someone like that or a slight bit of dedication and interest would do lol

Cutting atm myself, about 4-6weeks left and then i can actually eat again....can.t wait lol

Don.t have a journal atm but will get one up and running when i start my lean bulk around September.


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> I.d love to be training with someone like that or a slight bit of dedication and interest would do lol
> 
> Cutting atm myself, about 4-6weeks left and then i can actually eat again....can.t wait lol
> 
> Don.t have a journal atm but will get one up and running when i start my lean bulk around September.


Starting to log my lifts and food was the best step I've made thus far...there's nothing more motivating than looking at what you did last week and trying to smash it to pieces, even on lower calories


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dyls13 said:


> Starting to log my lifts and food was the best step I've made thus far...there's nothing more motivating than looking at what you did last week and trying to smash it to pieces, even on lower calories


cough.....told you


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> cough.....told you


Haha! Having a training partner who's modest helps too


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Morning

I'm 203 (pre otter feed) today so that's 11lbs down. My goal was 200lbs before holiday which is 2 weeks Wednesday.

The temptation is to drop cals etc further but I'm on track so will be patient as don't want to burn the small amount of muscle I have haha!

HIIT sprints this morning (fasted with ECA) and a run with the dog...job done!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dyls13 said:


> Morning
> 
> I'm 203 (pre otter feed) today so that's 11lbs down. My goal was 200lbs before holiday which is 2 weeks Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Fair play mate, nice when progress goes to plan and if it ain.t broke why fix it.


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Fair play mate, nice when progress goes to plan and if it ain.t broke why fix it.


Yeah exactly. It's going reasonably well so far and largely just preparing myself for the bulk after holiday. The plan is to bulk as lean as possible and next year there will hopefully be a bit more lean mass to reveal haha!


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's a rough idea of my daily diet...

ECA pre workout 6am

BCAA (Xtend) 2 scoops during working and 2 scoops after...drink it slowly all morning

Meal 1 (1pm) - 2 slices burgen bread, 2 boiled eggs, mayo, cheese, turkey, almonds and double shake

ECA

Meal 2 (6pm) - Sweet potato, chicken (or salmon, steak, cod, tuna etc), quark, spinach, broccoli, green beans etc

Meal 3 (9pm) - 1 scoop whey with water (or fat free yog), chicken (or salmon, cod, tuna etc), and sometimes cottage cheese.

I also have a couple of coffee's here and there with a drizzle of milk, take Omega 3...1200mg daily and a multi vitamin.

On workout days I aim for around 2200 cals and 1800 cals on rest days. I did originally go for 1800 cals on workout days and 1500 cals on rest days but lost weight too quickly and felt too skinny haha!

Normally end up with 200g+ protein, 50g-100g carbs (depends on workout etc) and around 70g-90g fats.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

'Burgen bread' i see this mentioned a lot in peoples jounals does it taste nice?? I can't seem to find it in any shop.

Looks good mate. not sure i would survive till 1 o clock for my first meal though, usually starving for my breakfast at 7am lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> 'Burgen bread' i see this mentioned a lot in peoples jounals does it taste nice?? I can't seem to find it in any shop.
> 
> Looks good mate. not sure i would survive till 1 o clock for my first meal though, usually starving for my breakfast at 7am lol


Yeah its great stuff mate. Great macros for bread. Most big supermarkets sell it and cones in a couple of types.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah its great stuff mate. Great macros for bread. Most big supermarkets sell it and cones in a couple of types.


Ya macro look good alrite, will definitly start using this when i'm finished this cut (practically keto  )


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Ya macro look good alrite, will definitly start using this when i'm finished this cut (practically keto  )


It's great, doesn't bloat you out and toasts really well too...primed for PB!


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Morning

Day off today...well that's the plan but will see how it goes.

Had a cheat meal last night, chocolate brownie...seriously good it was too! Back on the cals today tho.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dyls13 said:


> Morning
> 
> Day off today...well that's the plan but will see how it goes.
> 
> Had a cheat meal last night, chocolate brownie...seriously good it was too! Back on the cals today tho.


Sound lovvvely 

Do you have only one cheat meal a week??

Having myself a nice carb up/cheat DAY today (even thought willll try and keep it as clean as possible, god loves a tryer lol) and have eatin so much already so lets hope i have a lot of energy for the gym tonight :thumb:


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Sound lovvvely
> 
> Do you have only one cheat meal a week??
> 
> Having myself a nice carb up/cheat DAY today (even thought willll try and keep it as clean as possible, god loves a tryer lol) and have eatin so much already so lets hope i have a lot of energy for the gym tonight :thumb:


Nicely done. Enjoy the extra cals 

I tend to have a cheat day once a week (sometimes it spills over at weekends) but its one cheat meal a week now, want sub 200lbs in next 2 weeks.


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Morning all

HIIT sprints today followed by a quick circuit...

30m sprinting flat out then 15m walk...repeat for 15 mins. I just do it outside and use lamposts as my markers.

3 circuits of - 20 press ups, 20 bicep curls (15kg DB's), 20 sit ups (15kg DB on chest) with 20 secs rest in between each circuit

Felt good to add on a quick circuit to properly finish it off.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice one mate. I'm in a Chinese buffet "bulking" haha.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dyls13 said:


> Morning all
> 
> HIIT sprints today followed by a quick circuit...
> 
> ...


Cardio....fcuk that , can never bring myself to actually doing it. Fair play for doing it :]


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one mate. I'm in a Chinese buffet "bulking" haha.


Haha you bugger! Hope it's good tho, not long until I eat my way through an endless supply of ribs


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Cardio....fcuk that , can never bring myself to actually doing it. Fair play for doing it :]


Haha same here but it's a needs must situation


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dyls13 said:


> Haha you bugger! Hope it's good tho, not long until I eat my way through an endless supply of ribs


Needed it due to a monster lie in until around 11. So missed brekkie!


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Needed it due to a monster lie in until around 11. So missed brekkie!


So you got to lay in and have eaten Chinese this weekend ey? I might nip to the loo halfway through your 130kg bench this week mate  Think of us poor sods on low cals and out running at 9am haha!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dyls13 said:


> So you got to lay in and have eaten Chinese this weekend ey? I might nip to the loo halfway through your 130kg bench this week mate  Think of us poor sods on low cals and out running at 9am haha!


Haha you could have gone running this afternoon ;-)


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Morning all

Legs day below...

Leg press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (PB), [email protected] happy with this! I've never really trained legs like this before so making up for lost time!!!

Ham curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Leg extensions - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated calf raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Kept the rest periods short between sets on the leg press and think this helped build momentum. I think it's important to keep leg temp high (well feels that way). Longer rests may appeal when trying to lift heavy but feels different for legs.

Overall I'm moving in the right direction and only 3 weeks until I bulk...then the real weights start flying


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking good mate  Only started to train legs myself at the start of the summer, so needless to say mine are pathetic :lol:

No squats??

Oh and i started a log mate last night, i appreciate it if you could take a look and offer any advice :thumb:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/189295-galaxys-journal.html


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Looking good mate  Only started to train legs myself at the start of the summer, so needless to say mine are pathetic :lol:
> 
> No squats??
> 
> ...


No squats. I twisted my pelvis last year from squatting (amongst over things) so sticking with leg press and deads for now.

Good stuff, I'll check it out but I'm no expert so take my advice with a pinch of salt


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dyls13 said:


> Cheers. Have you used an ECA stack before? How's your training going?


Bit slow at getting back arent I lol

Tbh mate, I haven't. I've done, clen, eph and caffeine etc. But not a purely ECA stack.

Best thing that helped me cut was Tren, Test and Mast lol!


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Bit slow at getting back arent I lol
> 
> Tbh mate, I haven't. I've done, clen, eph and caffeine etc. But not a purely ECA stack.
> 
> Best thing that helped me cut was Tren, Test and Mast lol!


Haha! No problem mate. With only 2 weeks to go until holiday I'm not massively fussed as will be eating my way through ribs etc when I'm out there anyway...and drinking a fair bit! It's a long term goal for me so next years cut will be better...hopefully more muscle mass to reveal and help burn the fat!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ribs..........don't tept me, just about to sit down to my last meal of the day, chicken and broccile, ya ribs sound so much better :drool:


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Ribs..........don't tept me, just about to sit down to my last meal of the day, chicken and broccile, ya ribs sound so much better :drool:


I can almost taste them  ...unfortunately tonights menu will be much the same as yours. I looked at your thread again, looks good. Making better progress than me, keep it up.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Bit slow at getting back arent I lol
> 
> Tbh mate, I haven't. I've done, clen, eph and caffeine etc. But not a purely ECA stack.
> 
> Best thing that helped me cut was Tren, Test and Mast lol!


Junkie


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dyls13 said:


> I can almost taste them  ...unfortunately tonights menu will be much the same as yours. I looked at your thread again, looks good. Making better progress than me, keep it up.


Keep at it mate and the gains will come, mine are nothin special..yet 

Nothing like an extra bit of test in your system for the extra push lol You completly natty mate?


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Keep at it mate and the gains will come, mine are nothin special..yet
> 
> Nothing like an extra bit of test in your system for the extra push lol You completly natty mate?


I'm completely natty. Want to push my body to its natural limits before trying anything. Nowhere near that limit yet.

I have bothing against it either mind...to each their own.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dyls13 said:


> I'm completely natty. Want to push my body to its natural limits before trying anything. Nowhere near that limit yet.
> 
> I have bothing against it either mind...to each their own.


Fair play mate, a good attitude to have.

Me, i'm just an impatient [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Fair play mate, a good attitude to have.
> 
> Me, i'm just an impatient [email protected] :lol:


Nothing wrong with that at all. As long as you do your research and make solid gains it's well worth it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Junkie


Ex-Junkie.... For now 

Oh and I've just destroyed a full rack of ribs, Nom, Nom,Nom!


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Ex-Junkie.... For now
> 
> Oh and I've just destroyed a full rack of ribs, Nom, Nom,Nom!


Don't choke on the bone


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Ex-Junkie.... For now
> 
> Oh and I've just destroyed a full rack of ribs, Nom, Nom,Nom!


Ha, it won't last! You still planning a winny only cycle?

Top marks on the ribs! Man food.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dyls13 said:


> Don't choke on the bone


I didn't, feel clean off the bone


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Ha, it won't last! You still planning a winny only cycle?
> 
> Top marks on the ribs! Man food.


Haha! True 

Winny and dbol;

Winny @ 50/100mg ED for 6 days

Dbol @ 50mg on day 7 (carb overload day!)

Do this for 12 weeks


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> I didn't, feel clean off the bone


That's keto food right? BBQ sauce is overated anyway...cough!! I'm on it!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Haha! True
> 
> Winny and dbol;
> 
> ...


Similar to say a certain Ausbuilt.s routine


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Haha! True
> 
> Winny and dbol;
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Fixed


Lol! No test


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Morning

Cardio again today...

Warm up on bike

Bear crawls - 40m, 40m and 20m to stretch out

20 mins intervals on legs only cross trainer

Walked the dog to finish off.

Upping eca today too, let's see how it goes!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dyls13 said:


> Morning
> 
> Cardio again today...
> 
> ...


Nice one. Did you do the bear crawls.in public??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one. Did you do the bear crawls.in public??


X2?!

On the way to get the morning papers


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one. Did you do the bear crawls.in public??


I sure did! Bit hot in the fluffy suit tho 

Did them on the 10m track in the gym. Wanted to use the heavy ropes and trx gear but wasn't set up properly so just did standard cv.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dyls13 said:


> I sure did! Bit hot in the fluffy suit tho
> 
> Did them on the 10m track in the gym. Wanted to use the heavy ropes and trx gear but wasn't set up properly so just did standard cv.


Oh nice one. I had visions of you doing it down the road!! Haha.

Do they have the ropes up there? We should do that at the end of shoulders! Nasty!!


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh nice one. I had visions of you doing it down the road!! Haha.
> 
> Do they have the ropes up there? We should do that at the end of shoulders! Nasty!!


They've got a fair bit of kit but not much space to do it in!

It's like having the keys to a Porsche but being locked in the garage haha!


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Slightly raised heart rate this afternoon with the increased ECA dose...similar to my first day on ECA Otherwise all seems fine.

Steak and veg for dinner ready for chest and triceps tomorrow.


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Food today...

Homemade protein bar - 20g protein, 10g carbs and 10g fat approx

200g turkey, avocado, mayo, 2 boiled eggs and mushrooms

314g steak, 1 sausage, olive oil, mustard, broccoli and mushrooms

180g smoked salmon

Double shake

Not a bad day


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dyls13 said:


> Food today...
> 
> Homemade protein bar - 20g protein, 10g carbs and 10g fat approx
> 
> ...


lookinh good mate, how'd you make then protein bars, mine lets just say allways turn out sh1te :lol:


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> lookinh good mate, how'd you make then protein bars, mine lets just say allways turn out sh1te :lol:


I just use equal measures of blended oats and choc whey...then add another couple of scoops of choc whey for good measure! Then mix in a bit of coconut flour (couple of tbsp per batch of 6 bars) and milk. The key is to add the milk slowly so they don't get too soggy. Get the mix and shape into bars...then melt 90% cocoa choc and drizzle it over. Leave in fridge so choc coating hardens and boom!!!! 

I don't have exact measures just tailored the bars on proteinpow.com


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dyls13 said:


> I just use equal measures of blended oats and choc whey...then add another couple of scoops of choc whey for good measure! Then mix in a bit of coconut flour (couple of tbsp per batch of 6 bars) and milk. The key is to add the milk slowly so they don't get too soggy. Get the mix and shape into bars...then melt 90% cocoa choc and drizzle it over. Leave in fridge so choc coating hardens and boom!!!!
> 
> I don't have exact measures just tailored the bars on proteinpow.com


Sound simple enough, i.ll master them yet lol


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Sound simple enough, i.ll master them yet lol


Yeah they're nice and easy, just need to play around with the ingredients to tailor them for your diet etc.

Makes a nice change to chuck in something sweet.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dyls13 said:


> Yeah they're nice and easy, just need to play around with the ingredients to tailor them for your diet etc.
> 
> Makes a nice change to chuck in something sweet.


Don.t i no it , especially on a cut where its chicken chicken and some more chicken lol nice to have a treat that still fits in your macros


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Morning all

Chest and Ticeps -

Decline Bar bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Dips - BW+ [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Incline DB bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cable flies - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Pec Dec - [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Shattered!!! Didn't isolate Triceps as will do them another day with something else for a change.


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Food was fine until I got the thought of chocolate in my mind. I had a bit of a binge but not regretting it...yet


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dyls13 said:


> Food was fine until I got the thought of chocolate in my mind. I had a bit of a binge but not regretting it...yet


nothing wrong with a binge every now and then, when it turns to every day well then sir you have a problem :lol:


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> nothing wrong with a binge every now and then, when it turns to every day well then sir you have a problem :lol:


Haha yeah exactly. Needed it today, spent most of the day in the office looking into thin air haha! Training hard and eating little is rubbish! Roll on the bulk in 3 weeks 

You had a good one?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dyls13 said:


> Haha yeah exactly. Needed it today, spent most of the day in the office looking into thin air haha! Training hard and eating little is rubbish! Roll on the bulk in 3 weeks
> 
> You had a good one?


Last binge/ carb day i had was last saturday....oh the gud aul days ha

Roll on the bulk indeed, will be staring mine in about 4 or 5 weeks when i am all settled back in college, can't wait tbh more food and no more bloody labouring on next to no cals  a day sitting in an office doing nothing is very appealling to me right now lol


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Last binge/ carb day i had was last saturday....oh the gud aul days ha
> 
> Roll on the bulk indeed, will be staring mine in about 4 or 5 weeks when i am all settled back in college, can't wait tbh more food and no more bloody labouring on next to no cals  a day sitting in an office doing nothing is very appealling to me right now lol


The office is a nightmare, you just sit there waiting to cease up haha!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dyls13 said:


> The office is a nightmare, you just sit there waiting to cease up haha!


Do some fvcking work then......


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Do some fvcking work then......


Oh right, is that why I'm there :confused1:


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Binge done, weight's the same as yesterday and ready for a long weekend as of tomorrow :tongue:


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Power salad for lunch haha!

Turkey, chorizo, mushrooms, avocado, mayo and jalapeno cheese :thumb:


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

So ended up doing a simple abs and bicep session on my 'rest' day at home...

Standing one arm hammers - [email protected]

Sit ups - [email protected]

V crunches - 15

Plank - 1min 30secs

Standing one arm hammers - [email protected]

Sit ups - [email protected]

V crunches - 15

Plank - 1min

Standing one arm hammers - [email protected]

Sit ups - [email protected]

V crunches - 15

Plank - 1min

Standing one arm curls- [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Plank - 1min


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Now time for food


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Morning all

201 this morning...that's 13lbs down in total now and feeling good, even if a bit skinny! haha!

Day off work today and looks like the sun might shine for once too.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dyls13 said:


> Morning all
> 
> 201 this morning...that's 13lbs down in total now and feeling good, even if a bit skinny! haha!
> 
> Day off work today and looks like the sun might shine for once too.


Good work mate. You got any plans for today?


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate. You got any plans for today?


Cheers. It's funny how the binge has effected me, as long as you get straight back on the diet the day after it seems to get your body back on track. Might do it every few days (albeit with cleaner food) rather than once a week.

Just off to do some shopping for holiday and maybe head to the beach afterwards. You up to much?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dyls13 said:


> Cheers. It's funny how the binge has effected me, as long as you get straight back on the diet the day after it seems to get your body back on track. Might do it every few days (albeit with cleaner food) rather than once a week.
> 
> Just off to do some shopping for holiday and maybe head to the beach afterwards. You up to much?


Hmm once a week would probably be best I think.

Cool, what beach? Gym soon for me then no plans really. Might go to the bounty this evening to check it out. Got new owners apparently.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ya mate id leave it to once a week, final push now for the end goal 

Have a good day off ?


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Ya mate id leave it to once a week, final push now for the end goal
> 
> Have a good day off ?


Yeah it was a good day, just went to the coast and enjoyed the sun...oh and probably had too much to eat but it's back and biceps tomorrow so the deads will nuke me back into shape haha!

You had a good one? Much planned this weekend?


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm once a week would probably be best I think.
> 
> Cool, what beach? Gym soon for me then no plans really. Might go to the bounty this evening to check it out. Got new owners apparently.


Spoil sport :cursing:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dyls13 said:


> Yeah it was a good day, just went to the coast and enjoyed the sun...oh and probably had too much to eat but it's back and biceps tomorrow so the deads will nuke me back into shape haha!
> 
> You had a good one? Much planned this weekend?


Sounds good 

Wknd what's that, wknd is the same as any other day mate, cows still have to be milked at 7 f-ing am :-( ah well, will take it handy during the day as i.m wrecked!

You up to much?


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Wknd what's that, wknd is the same as any other day mate, cows still have to be milked at 7 f-ing am :-( ah well, will take it handy during the day as i.m wrecked!
> 
> You up to much?


Cows?...milk? I thought it just arrived on the doorstep 

At least you'll get to see a full day of sun...sorry that's the best I could come up with haha! Try to have fun too mate.

Gym and clean food for me, need to stay on course.


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Afternoon, another glorious day.

Back and Biceps today, although didn't isolate bi's...

Chins - BW + [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Deads - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

One arm rows - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated rows - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Reverse cable flies - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Felt good today.

Just walked the dog to a lake too...freezing cold water but great for doms


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cardio this morning...

30 min intervals on x trainer

5 min flat out on heavy punch bag

Job done 

Time to relax before shoulders tomorrow


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Morning all

Shoulders and traps today...

Mil Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ss face pulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ss upright cable rows - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Shrugs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ss lat raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ss front raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Wasn't my strongest but it's done

Roll on Vegas next week


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dyls13 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Shoulders and traps today...
> 
> ...


Nice session 

Vegas ya lucky ¢unt


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Nice session
> 
> Vegas ya lucky ¢unt


Cheers. Was a decent session although felt a bit weak at times.

Haha, yeah it's going to be awesome. Can't wait to be in ore of total madness...should be a pretty good experience and I'm ready to eat my body weight on a daily basis haha!


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

It's amazing what a difference laying in until 7:30am rather than 6am makes.

Ready for cv tonight, need to keep pushing for one last week.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dyls13 said:


> It's amazing what a difference laying in until 7:30am rather than 6am makes.
> 
> Ready for cv tonight, need to keep pushing for one last week.


Fair play to ya for sticking to the cv, after a days work i just couldn't be bothered with it lol

A lie in does wonder alright even an extra hour, :thumbup:


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Fair play to ya for sticking to the cv, after a days work i just couldn't be bothered with it lol
> 
> A lie in does wonder alright even an extra hour, :thumbup:


I'm started to enjoy the CV...did I really just type that??? haha! It's fine when you've stick in the headphones and just hit the X trainer hard for 30mins or so. Smashing the punchbag about is pretty fun too especially after a day at work.

Are you not doing any CV now then? How's the cut going?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dyls13 said:


> I'm started to enjoy the CV...did I really just type that??? haha! It's fine when you've stick in the headphones and just hit the X trainer hard for 30mins or so. Smashing the punchbag about is pretty fun too especially after a day at work.
> 
> Are you not doing any CV now then? How's the cut going?


Nope none of that for me now haha The way i see it is that i get enought exercise and cv in during the day working so cba doing more in the evening tbh :lol:

Cut is going good i suppose, happy in the sence that i'm losing bf and all that and having abs is nice  but i'm feeling small and am getting too light for my liking ha Now below 170lbs just so am hoping to finish this cut in the next 3-4 weeks max then a nice lean bulk :drool:

Are you far off your goal target now as the end approaches for the hol??


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Nope none of that for me now haha The way i see it is that i get enought exercise and cv in during the day working so cba doing more in the evening tbh :lol:
> 
> Cut is going good i suppose, happy in the sence that i'm losing bf and all that and having abs is nice  but i'm feeling small and am getting too light for my liking ha Now below 170lbs just so am hoping to finish this cut in the next 3-4 weeks max then a nice lean bulk :drool:
> 
> Are you far off your goal target now as the end approaches for the hol??


Fair enough, if you can reach your goal without it then you're sorted.

How tall are u if you're under 170lbs?

I'm down to 201 and wanted to hit 200 before I went away so I'm on course. Would need to lose another 10lbs or so for abs but didn't want to rush the weight loss and get skinny haha!

Post Vegas I'm bulking for a solid 8 months or so and hopefully will have more mass to reveal next time, should make cutting easier.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Your dead on course so mate :thumb: Ya the taught of bulking atm is ............. :beer:

You think you would feel skinny at 190lbs??, think how i feel at 170lbs lol, i'm about 5 10 in height. My goal tbh is just to get rid of as much fat as possible so when i start my lean bulk i will be able to gauge fat gain and will do a mini cut here and there and as long as i can keep my bf under control i'll bulk for as long as i can  Maybe a good cut next summer with some decent masss acquired by then lol

I'm sure vegus will give you a good start on your bulk :thumb:


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

I think I set the bar a bit too low at 200lbs...should have gone lower but my theory is the sooner I add lean muscle the easier it'll be to burn fat 

You must be pretty close to your target then mate, can't be too much fat left...nicely done! The weights will start flying up soon, that's what I'm looking forward too.

Yeah it'll be a good start alright but might need a quick mini cut post holiday to get over it haha!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

i'm basically going to contuinue to cut till the end of my hols and then bulk, can;t wait to go to the gym again full of energy and feeling strong withou the need for a load of stims lol

i'm truely envious mate, enjoy and only worry about the repercutions when you get back ha


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah tell me about it, need some food fuelled energy myself too. I'm not sure how you do it, your cut was much more strict than mine.

Get yourself over there mate. Plenty of time, I had to wait 30 years to get to Vegas but worth the wait.


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Legs day..

Leg press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ham curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Leg extensions - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Calf raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Dog walk to cool down


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Had a few extra carbs this week, pushed them up to 100g. Feeling a bit bloated but weights not moved too much.

Cv tonight so will do 3ims X trainer and if I have time I'll do a bit more on the punch bag.

Would be good to see a few others in here, feel free to join in


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Evening

30mins X trainer session tonight. Didn't get time for anything else and gym was packed anyway. Not far off 500 cals burnt so that'll do.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dyls13 said:


> Evening
> 
> 30mins X trainer session tonight. Didn't get time for anything else and gym was packed anyway. Not far off 500 cals burnt so that'll do.


Looks like cardio is going well for you  Ya i way prefer going to the gym now in the mornings as its empty and i've more energy which helps too lol


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Looks like cardio is going well for you  Ya i way prefer going to the gym now in the mornings as its empty and i've more energy which helps too lol


Our gym is empty early doors too. I train weights at 6:30am when it opens and never have to wait for anything. CV in the evening works ok as our gym has loads of CV stuff.

Just had a fry up too...keto style, well kind of :tongue:


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Chest and Tricep day -

Tried to lower the wights and concentrate on slow and full reps whilst keeping rest breaks down, also felt weak today anyway...

Decline bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Weighted dips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Incline DB bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Tricep rope pull downs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

TRX press ups - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] took time to get used to these

Pec Dec - [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected], drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Not even close to a great session but it's done now. Can take tomorrow off and relax :beer:


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Been a good weekend, probably too much food but with holiday fast approaching it'll make no odds!

Hit some circuits today...

5 min warm up on bike

4 circuits with a few of the below whilst mixing it up each time...

Heavy rope swings - 1 min of variations

20 sit ups - [email protected]

One Arm KB swings - [email protected] each arm

Box Jumps - [email protected] KB in each hand

DB Bicep curls - [email protected]

TRX push ups - [email protected]

Plank - 30 secs

Wasn't a great session, didn't feel the best but nuked a few calories so was pleased enough. CV tonight and then back and biceps on Tuesday before a week off...finally


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

It's Monday morning, I'm tired but Vegas is calling me 

Cardio this morning...

30 mins X trainer

10 mins Bike

Dog walk to cool down

I'm pretty sure there wasn't a dry patch of clothing left haha!

Back and biceps tomorrow...focus on biceps :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dyls13 said:


> It's Monday morning, I'm tired but Vegas is calling me
> 
> Cardio this morning...
> 
> ...


I reckon you'll put on half a stone in Vegas in the first three days. Don't let it bum you out though, it's bound to happen as you up the cals.


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I reckon you'll put on half a stone in Vegas in the first three days. Don't let it bum you out though, it's bound to happen as you up the cals.


Yup, fully expect that to happen. Won't be too bothered as my main aim is to gain lean mass going forward so a proper cut will follow next year.


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Morning all

Last session before 10 days off.

Back and biceps...

Chins - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Deads - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

One arm DB rows - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Pull downs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ss EZ curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ss DB Hammers - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Felt good and ready to hit Vegas


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dyls13 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Last session before 10 days off.
> 
> ...


I'm still hanging after that session! Have a good holiday mate. I'll try not to progress too much more while you're away


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Enjoy the holiday mate


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm still hanging after that session! Have a good holiday mate. I'll try not to progress too much more while you're away


Me too...cheers mate and don't worry I'm bulking when I get back so it's best that you get a good head start :whistling:


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Enjoy the holiday mate


Cheers mate. Hope the cut is still going well. In a few weeks we can share thoughts on the best way to eat 3500 calories...much better topic :thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dyls13 said:


> Cheers mate. Hope the cut is still going well. In a few weeks we can share thoughts on the best way to eat 3500 calories...much better topic :thumb:


Going to plan now  and even started doing cardio yesterday and today, proud of myself haha

But , Bring on the BULK!!


----------

